# Lacey pulled a fast one on me!



## crayola_sky (Jan 18, 2011)

aweee hehe. thats so cute


----------



## Trixie94 (Feb 21, 2011)

Too cute, my one golden Trixie does the same thing, but I can NEVER catch her !! The only way I know she's on the bed is because my pillow smells like fresh and clean dog shampoo !!!!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Trixie94 said:


> Too cute, my one golden Trixie does the same thing, but I can NEVER catch her !! The only way I know she's on the bed is because my pillow smells like fresh and clean dog shampoo !!!!


awww that's cute!


----------

